# [RISOLTO] Pulizia moduli kernel inutili o presunti tali

## stifler83

Volevo porre un quesito, ricompilando il kernel ho tolto alcune cose che non ritenevo utili, successivamente andando a ricompilare alcuni pacchetti mi sono spuntati dei simpatici warning di alcuni moduli (presumo esterni) non piu presenti. Come posso ripulire il sistema delle vecchie compilazioni del kernel e dei suoi odiosi moduli?Last edited by stifler83 on Mon Jan 10, 2011 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

rm -Rf /lib/modules/2.6.xxxxxx e lanci module-rebuild selezionando ogni kernel possibile (con eselect o crendo il link /usr/linux manualmente).

----------

## Onip

oltre al module-rebuild serve anche un

```
# make modules_install
```

 lanciato nella root dei sorgenti del/dei kernel in questione.

----------

## stifler83

effettivamente non c'è bisogno di un tool una soluzione piu che logica! Grazie so stato veramente stupido a non pensarci  :Very Happy: 

----------

